# School fees on bridging visa.



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

I just received an email from Education Qld.After paying over $8000 for the 820 visa application we are now looking at paying $245 a week for our son to attend public school until the 820 visa is granted. Not happy Hope the 820 is approved swiftly or I'll need a second job.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

manly4eva said:


> I just received an email from Education Qld.After paying over $8000 for the 820 visa application we are now looking at paying $245 a week for our son to attend public school until the 820 visa is granted. Not happy Hope the 820 is approved swiftly or I'll need a second job.


 Have you applied for a waiver?


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow.I wasn't aware it was possible. Informatio on this would be greatly appreciated.The bank account is getting very low. Thanks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

School fee waivers for dependant students

https://www.qld.gov.au/education/international/financial/pages/waivers.html


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks I will look into a bit more.I saw this waiver stuff about 3 months ago but then when I contacted education Qld and asked about enrolment they just emailed me some forms and said I would be paying up until the 820 was finalised. No mention of any waiver or financial help.Thanks again.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

manly4eva said:


> Wow.I wasn't aware it was possible. Informatio on this would be greatly appreciated.The bank account is getting very low. Thanks.


NSW does not charge school fees for people in the circumstances you have described.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

manly4eva said:


> Thanks I will look into a bit more.I saw this waiver stuff about 3 months ago but then when I contacted education Qld and asked about enrolment they just emailed me some forms and said I would be paying up until the 820 was finalised. No mention of any waiver or financial help.Thanks again.


I had a friend who tried but was unsuccessful. 
You have to be in a dire situation as per the guidelines
"you must hold a relevant visa type (theFee Waiver for Dependent Students procedure*lists the relevant visa types at the bottom of the page under "Definitions - Temporary visa holder")your child must be enrolled in a Queensland state schoolyou need to prove you're experiencing financial hardship due to exceptional circumstances (e.g. death or serious illness of the main income earner) or other circumstances at the absolute discretion of the Director-General or delegate."


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wrussell said:


> NSW does not charge school fees for people in the circumstances you have described.


That is really strange as NSW & ACT are the two, (+WA now) that charge fees for 457 visa holders while the others don't.
Different rules in each state cause a lot of confusion.


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

The more I look at it the more I see it's not possible.Ahh well, looks like $12000 a year for the young blokes schooling.On top of the $8000 for the visa application,they sure at getting a good whack out of me this year.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

manly4eva said:


> The more I look at it the more I see it's not possible.Ahh well, looks like $12000 a year for the young blokes schooling.On top of the $8000 for the visa application,they sure at getting a good whack out of me this year.


Have a look at private schools, they may be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Have a look at private schools, they may be a cheaper alternative.


But be aware, they are also *supposed* to charge the international fees portion too.

Private schools are funded from the parents and the government subsidies.

A non government funded child means the school does not get the government contribution, and would require the full private fee from the parent.

As an example, of one high end private schools annual fee.
Tuition Fees	
A22,266 Australian Resident 
A32,498 Non Resident

Many schools are closer to the $10,000 or $12,000 per year (resident rates) range. Some cheaper some higher.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

JandE said:


> But be aware, they are also supposed to charge the international fees portion too.
> 
> Private schools are funded from the parents and the government subsidies.
> 
> ...


Good point


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I have checked the private schools.I have a work mate sending 2 kids to a private school for just under $7000 for me the cost for a similar school for 1 child is $13000.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Is home schooling a viable option, and what would the budget be?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wrussell said:


> Is home schooling a viable option, and what would the budget be?


For a new migrant i would not consider home schooling at any saving. Well i did consider it, until i realised the massive negative.

Children need the interactivity with children in the local school. Otherwise they can end up isolated with few friends.

Its OK if they already have a network of friends from family and relatives, cousins etc. , but as new migrants that may not be the case.

When we moved, my daughter was able to invite about 20 school friends to her birthday party. Home schooling would not achieve that.


----------



## Angelblue (Oct 14, 2015)

Awwww....expensive for a public school in QLD how much more in private....here in NSW when I and my daughter was on BV until we got 820 my daughter study without tuition fees and she had a free bus pass for every year, now she's on her year 2 now...


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

wrussell said:


> Is home schooling a viable option, and what would the budget be?


We have homeschooled him this past year and as mentioned, interaction with other kids is difficult . Could not even get him in after school care at our local school or the P.C.Y.C whilst on the tourist visa.I offered to pay full costs but still no.The laws make it very difficult and expensive for people who enter the country via the correct channels. The best option for him is school and unfortunately it comes with a big price tag.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Angelblue said:


> Awwww....expensive for a public school in QLD how much more in private....here in NSW when I and my daughter was on BV until we got 820 my daughter study without tuition fees and she had a free bus pass for every year, now she's on her year 2 now...


It's time to end individual State Governments and get all the rules the same...

For now:
Bridging Visa holders are best in NSW with free schooling, while QLD is $12,000 per year) but...

457 visa holders are best in QLD with free schooling while NSW is $10,500 to $14,000.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Again will depend on state/s.

I already had 2 kids in private school (another also was there) when we added the 2 on tourist and PMV, the school did not get the government payments for them. They decided without asking not to charge the difference (only normal fee) as they do not have to charge it.

Certainly saved a lot of money as 3rd and 4th kids get 75% discount on school fees = around $450 per term each.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

NSW has a listing of all Visas showing which ones get charged temporary residents fees and which do not, at: http://www.detinternational.nsw.edu.au/media-assets/trp/visa-subclasses.pdf

Quite a few bridging Visas are listed as "Temporary Residents Program Fees Payable"

The fees themselves are shown at: http://www.detinternational.nsw.edu.au/media-assets/trp/fees.pdf

That also shows the school fees for those on Visitor Visas.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> Again will depend on state/s.
> 
> I already had 2 kids in private school (another also was there) when we added the 2 on tourist and PMV, the school did not get the government payments for them. They decided without asking not to charge the difference (only normal fee) as they do not have to charge it.
> 
> Certainly saved a lot of money as 3rd and 4th kids get 75% discount on school fees = around $450 per term each.


Some private schools, especially Catholic, will absorb the cost themselves, especially if the children are Catholic


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It really is not much of an extra cost, more less income.


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

Email last week from our local Catholic School here.$14000 a year until the visa is granted then down to just under $4000..Would not budge on the price.I explained the fact that they would be getting 8 years of schooling out of him and that I am about to fork out close to $9000 on the visa.Got a return email saying that they also wanted 50% up front.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

manly4eva said:


> Email last week from our local Catholic School here.$14000 a year until the visa is granted then down to just under $4000..Would not budge on the price.I explained the fact that they would be getting 8 years of schooling out of him and that I am about to fork out close to $9000 on the visa.Got a return email saying that they also wanted 50% up front.


That price would be because they will not get the Commonwealth grant of around $10,000 per student


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

Just a quick update on Qld schools.There is a $236 application fee to get the student ID number then its $295 per week for primary school.Paid in advance term by term not weekly.If the TR visa is granted mid term the remaining balance is reimbursed.


----------



## LittleOne (Aug 22, 2015)

wow, that's so expensive...I am in Victoria and have two kids here on bridging visas, attending public school - we just had to pay school fees of approx $125 per child, per year plus excursion fees of about $200 total for both kids....and that felt painful financially - so I guess I should feel lucky!


----------



## manly4eva (Jun 2, 2013)

LittleOne said:


> wow, that's so expensive...I am in Victoria and have two kids here on bridging visas, attending public school - we just had to pay school fees of approx $125 per child, per year plus excursion fees of about $200 total for both kids....and that felt painful financially - so I guess I should feel lucky!


Yep...Around $15000 a year...Queensland Government make it difficult for new arrivals with kids...Hardly the right way to go if they want be like their vehicle number plate says...The Smart State... Children are classed as International Students and pay full fees until the visa is granted.


----------



## dungleq (Aug 10, 2015)

wrussell said:


> NSW does not charge school fees for people in the circumstances you have described.


Could you please let me know if this is applied to all all visa applications being processed? Mine is ENS 186 (Temporary Transition Stream).

I spoke to officer at Temporary Resident Program and she confirmed that I will only be exempted from education fee when I have PR visa granted. currently, i have to pay $5000/year for my kid at Kindergarten

Thank you


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

I feel your pain. I just found out that both of my children will be moving back with me this June. And as I'm just starting the process for my skilled visa, that means that they will be on temporary or bridging visas until the pr is approved. Here in WA, it's over $17000 for years 11-12 (my oldest son is year 11) and about $13000 for years 1-6 (my youngest is currently in year 5 in the United States). So, that means I have to somehow cover tuition costs for approximately 10 weeks or however long it takes for the pr to be approved. I really don't know how I'm going to be able to do it.

Are there any options out there?? They will have both just completed year 11 and year 5 in the United States in May. I'm just not sure what I can do.


----------

